# Roof Suggestions Polaris Ranger



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I am in the process of buying a 2019 Polaris Ranger Crew 1000. I am looking for a steel or aluminum roof that is sturdy enough to stand on but also looks good. I had a steel diamond pattern roof on my 2013 Ranger but it was so rigid that I had trouble with cracks in the roll bar where the bar meets the frame. Give me some suggestions. I found one sold by a group out of Florida by a company called FT Cabs http://ftdcabs.com/ but their roofs are very expensive ($2,145 plus shipping). I want the lights etc but I was hoping to find something a little cheaper.

Thanks


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I looked at and asked about the ProBox Roof but I have heard several people tell me they are overpriced for the quality of the roof you get. Plus I don't need the radio as much as I want an attractive good quality metal roof I can stand on.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a audioformz roof on my 1000xp, you can stand on it easily. Great fit and finish.


----------



## aggies01 (Apr 13, 2016)

Maybe check these guys out too. I bought the front and rear seat dash basket and cup holder. I'm impressed with the work and great customer service.


----------



## JCockrell (Dec 14, 2012)

*???*

who did you use? didn't see a link or anything?



aggies01 said:


> Maybe check these guys out too. I bought the front and rear seat dash basket and cup holder. I'm impressed with the work and great customer service.


----------



## aggies01 (Apr 13, 2016)

Sorry hereâ€™s the link

https://eaglemtx.com/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

